# Auto White Russian Grow



## 225smokestack (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I am back to start my 3rd grow.  Hopefully it will be my first successful grow.  I germinated 5 Feminized Auto White Russian seeds 2 days ago.  They were all popped today.  Put them in the soil this afternoon.  

I am using:
- Homebox S
- 400w HPS w/ Digital Greenhouse Ballast
- Cooltube
- 6 inch exhaust fan
- Circulating fan in the tent
- Regular old MG Soil

Temps at its max is 81 degrees.  Usually right around 78.

No pics for now b/c well... its not much to look at.   When they break through the soil I will begin to post some pics. 

Anyway. hope yall enjoy this journal.  I know I am looking forward to this grow.


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 16, 2009)

Also wanted to add that I got the seeds from dope-seeds.com and they arrived in 9 days.  Great service. Great selection and will use again.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

Green Mojo for you Smokestack....Hve you ever grown Autos before? They are a lot of fun...I hve never grown the Auto WR before...I hve done Buddha White Dwarfs though.. I wonder how similar they are?

And I agree with dope-seeds... I hve ordered from them before...got my Russian Rocket Fuel autos from there and they hve been the best autos I hve grown to date...Keep it green


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 16, 2009)

I have never grown Autos before, but I have been looking at them for some time now, looking at a bunch of other peoples grows.  And from what I can gather, they are gonna be perfect for what I am looking for.  I have a fairly small area to grow, and I am only growing to support me and the g/f's supply.  Plus, you can't beat the 2 month grow time! 

Any advice you can give Hamster? I planted the seeds directly into 12" pots, b/c I have read that autos do better without the transplant process.  Is that correct?


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> I have never grown Autos before, but I have been looking at them for some time now, looking at a bunch of other peoples grows.  And from what I can gather, they are gonna be perfect for what I am looking for.  I have a fairly small area to grow, and I am only growing to support me and the g/f's supply.  Plus, you can't beat the 2 month grow time!
> 
> Any advice you can give Hamster? I planted the seeds directly into 12" pots, b/c I have read that autos do better without the transplant process.  Is that correct?



Yeah I hve heard that before as well...Go with as big a pot as you can get away with...especially depth wise...I hve 2 Auto WD's going in a planter that is on the shallow side and the plants are very small...Spearchucker has found the same exact thing...they like the deep pots...Give them plenty of light..at least 16 hours and as high as 20...keep the nutes on the light side till flower and then hit them with some bloom nutes...water when needed..


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 17, 2009)

Pulling up a chair for this grow.....I am a auto fan sa well...Subscribed!~


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 18, 2009)

what seedbank makes this auto white russian? first seeds i ever bought were white russian from serious seeds, and they didnt grow (not the seeds fault  ). i have an emotional connection to them. any relation?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 18, 2009)

Check Lowlife Seeds outdoorsman.
hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/lowlife-automatic-white-moscow


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 18, 2009)

wow i was very pessimistic clicking that link thinking there was no way in hell they made them feminised. but they do! hell yeah. i think i just found my beans.

"Auto White Moscow is an auto flowering cross of a Serious Seeds White Russian female with an original Lowryder."

SO excited and definitely following this journal


----------



## mistertee (Sep 18, 2009)

been watching this one myself.i,m doing auto soviet which is a lr x ak47 x uzbekistan.so i,m keepin tags on this for comparison.


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have heard that autos are a waste of time RE: quality, potency & Yield.  Is this just a far off opinion or what?   There seems to be quite a few fans of them here.  Any particular reasons you guys/gals like them vs. "regular" growing?  And I am not challenging anyone, I am just curious.


----------



## mistertee (Sep 18, 2009)

this is my first ever grow so i,m doing autos for ease and speed.i have read that certain autos will hit 90grammes dry bud.and ive seen autos that hit 23% thc,lowberry for instance is between 17 and 23.thats not to be sniffed at.and u can have plants at all ages together because the light remains the same regardless.i guess its sorta lazy mans weed in a way.but hey i am lazy


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 18, 2009)

Dont believe the DutchBreed hype mistertee.
They probably cant even hit 17%. Not from the journals and smoke reports Ive read anyway.


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2009)

I hve grown quite a few autos and hve consistently gotten good results...I am sure the smoke does not rate up  there with the best regular strains but make no mistake the smoke is potent...I like them for their speed and convienence...


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 18, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I hve heard that before as well...Go with as big a pot as you can get away with...especially depth wise...I hve 2 Auto WD's going in a planter that is on the shallow side and the plants are very small...Spearchucker has found the same exact thing...they like the deep pots...Give them plenty of light..at least 16 hours and as high as 20...keep the nutes on the light side till flower and then hit them with some bloom nutes...water when needed..



Thanks Hamster! I will be giving these ladies a 20/4 light schedule.


----------



## pop65 (Sep 19, 2009)

HI 225smokestack I AGREE WITH HAMSTER IVE ALSO GROWN AUTO'S FOR THE LAST TWO YEARS WITH GREAT RESULTS IN DWC ONE THING I WILL SAY THEY NORMALY TAKE BETWEEN 9AND 10 WKS TO FINISH.
IVE GROWN LOWRYDER2 AVE 1.75 TO 2. OZ PER PLANT EASY RYDER 3 PLANTS 7 0Z OF DRIED BUD BLURYDER 1 0Z PER PLANT
I THEN TRIED SOME FROM NEW BREEDER AUTOFEM WITH MIXED RESULTS AUTO KUSH 0.75 OZ 1 PLANT AUTO AK47 1.5 OZ 1 PLANT AND AUTO BIGBUD 2 0Z 1 PLANTST TWO NICE SMOKE BIGBUD VERY POOR SMOKE I NORM GIVE THEM N UPTO WK 5OR6 I USE BIGBUD AS WELL BUT GOT BETTER RESULTS MIXING IT WITH SENSI TWO PART BLLOM
HOPE THI HELPS YOU OUT 
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROW  
                                            POP65:headbang2: :farm:


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Pop.  Just got back from the LSU game.  3/5 have popped through the soil so far.  Hopefully the other two aren't far behind. Will prolly get some pics up tom.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 20, 2009)

I grew the white russians, but they didn't do so well for me. I've seen many good grows of them, though. So, good luck, I hope they go nuts.



			
				ElJefe1971 said:
			
		

> I have heard that autos are a waste of time RE: quality, potency & Yield.  Is this just a far off opinion or what?   There seems to be quite a few fans of them here.  Any particular reasons you guys/gals like them vs. "regular" growing?  And I am not challenging anyone, I am just curious.



I think it depends on what auto you're growing. The auto ak's, lr2's, and the white dwarfs are the three strongest, and biggest, I've grown. I've had some bags that were better smoke, but it matches up with 90% of the "headies" that are sold around here. All three of those strains will yield and ounce or more in ten weeks. Take a look at grandaddytoke's grow journal, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27951 , He gets over two ounces each off the lowlife ak's.


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 20, 2009)

HEY POP, I FOLLOWED YOUR BLUERYDER GROW EARLIER THIS YEAR, AND WAS WONDERING; "DID IT TASTE/SMELL LIKE BLUEBERRY?? I HAVE SOME AUTO AK X AUTO BLUEBERRY AND WAS WONDERING THE OUTCOME...ONLY REASON I GOT THIS KIND WAS BECAUSE IT WAS CROSSED WITH THE AUTO AK..< BIGGER PLANT, BUT THE BLUEBERRY FOR BOTH IS FROM DJ SHORT...




			
				pop65 said:
			
		

> HI 225smokestack I AGREE WITH HAMSTER IVE ALSO GROWN AUTO'S FOR THE LAST TWO YEARS WITH GREAT RESULTS IN DWC ONE THING I WILL SAY THEY NORMALY TAKE BETWEEN 9AND 10 WKS TO FINISH.
> IVE GROWN LOWRYDER2 AVE 1.75 TO 2. OZ PER PLANT EASY RYDER 3 PLANTS 7 0Z OF DRIED BUD BLURYDER 1 0Z PER PLANT
> POP65:headbang2: :farm:


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a few pics.  Nothing much.  4/5 are through the soil.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2009)

Rock n Roll smokestack....I love a good auto grow...breaking through the soil is the first big step...I know all too well how hard this step can be...keep it green


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry it has been awhile on the updates, been kinda busy.  I am down to 1 plant.  I had 4/5 sprout, but 3 of them just stopped growing during the seedling stage.  I honestly do not know what happened or what I did.  I gave all the plants the same amount of light/water.  But only one survived.  I am pretty sad about that, but my 1 plant is looking good, and today I started to see some hairs.   Hopefully I can get this one to do well and give me something!  Here are some pics...

17 days today...


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 9, 2009)

its amazing how green the plant is in the first picture.

Question, are the other ones dead or did they just quit growing? BTW-I dont know anything, I am just curious.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea, the other ones are pretty much dead.  At least they look like it.  The only thing that I can come up with is that they got root rot from overwatering.  But they all got the same amount, so I really don't know.  I am bummed though. They one girl I have left is about 13 inches tall now, showing all her lovely hairs.  And yes, she is VERY green and healthy.  Tomorrow will be 21 days and will post some updated pics tom or Sunday.  In fact it will probably be Sunday, b/c tom is big day! LSU vs Florida!  Have plenty of drinking and tailgating to do.  

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 9, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Yea, the other ones are pretty much dead. At least they look like it. The only thing that I can come up with is that they got root rot from overwatering. But they all got the same amount, so I really don't know. I am bummed though. They one girl I have left is about 13 inches tall now, showing all her lovely hairs. And yes, she is VERY green and healthy. Tomorrow will be 21 days and will post some updated pics tom or Sunday. In fact it will probably be Sunday, b/c tom is big day! LSU vs Florida! Have plenty of drinking and tailgating to do.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!


 
Ah, love tailgating. I am a huge NASCAR fan, thats my thing.

Well, looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gl


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, my Tigers could not pull off the win last night .  Oh well.  Here are some pics of my girl at 22 days old today.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 11, 2009)

she looks good mate mine are 33 days old and just started to show sex 
how tall is she?


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 11, 2009)

Just checked and she is right at 17 inches. She is growing like crazy.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 11, 2009)

mine are not even close to that 9 to 11 inch good luck hope you get sum nice smoke


----------



## danaro12 (Oct 11, 2009)

fruity86: whats auto black russian?

smokestack: I've been following the thread and i'm just curious as to why your auto wr is so tall so early, i was told it'll get about 12-18 inches, maybe 24 max pushing it, it seems yours is so tall for 22 days.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

She is flowering up nice smokestack....sorry to hear about the others....


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

danaro12 said:
			
		

> fruity86: whats auto black russian?
> 
> smokestack: I've been following the thread and i'm just curious as to why your auto wr is so tall so early, i was told it'll get about 12-18 inches, maybe 24 max pushing it, it seems yours is so tall for 22 days.




Black Russian is a cross between White Russian and Black Domina.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 11, 2009)

danaro12 said:
			
		

> smokestack: I've been following the thread and i'm just curious as to why your auto wr is so tall so early, i was told it'll get about 12-18 inches, maybe 24 max pushing it, it seems yours is so tall for 22 days.



I honestly don't know why mine is so big.  It could be b/c I started them directly into 3 gallon pots, they have plenty room to grow.  You should check out GrandDaddyTokes Auto AK47 grow.  His plants got over 3 feet tall.  He avg over 2 oz per plant.  Crazy!


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 11, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> She is flowering up nice smokestack....sorry to hear about the others....



Thanks Hamster.  I am bummed about the other 3, but at least I got this one.  I am down, but not out! haha.  Is it absurd that she is 17 inches right now?


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 15, 2009)

My girl is 26 days today.  I am going on a bachelor party weekend today, so I figured I would update before I go.  Things are looking good.  She stands at 22"! It kinda looks like it is stretching, but I really don't know?.  I keep my light about 10" from the top.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 23, 2009)

She will be 5 weeks tom.  Just a lil update with pics.  Half way there! 

Sorry for the blurry bud pics.  Guess I didn't have a steady hand today haha.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 23, 2009)

looking good how tall is she now and wot nuts are you giveing her my plants have just hit 17inch and are at day 45 and still only a couple of pistils its like they dont want to bud its takeing forever


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 23, 2009)

She is about 26" tall now.  Slowed down the vertical growth, now she just getting fatter.  I have only given her 2 doses of nutes.  At 1/4 strength, I know its not preferred, but MG Tomato Plant Food.  All I could get my hands on at the moment.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

she is sweet man. ... tell me you took clones? ...

i am doing a multi strain grow , with wr fem'ed clones in it atm. i took clones from them yesterday...

too bad the others did'nt make it for you man... only two feeds , eh?


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey IRISH, thanks for stopping in.  I didn't take any clones b/c I thought you could not take clone from an Auto?  I am not positive though.  Yea, I am pretty bummed bout my others that didn't make it, but I am still in the learning phase I guess haha.  And yes, including today, she has only been fed nutes 3 times.  I am slowly increasing the feedings with about every other watering.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

You cannot clone an Auto.

It is inbred to flower vigorously by a growth age.

Try to clone it and all you do is remove a bud branch.

The removed cutting is in flower mode, by the time any roots show, the branch dies.

Try it, find out for yourself.

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 25, 2009)

Can they be perennial HIE? I read that Pukka I think the company name is had their autos listed as perennial. But never heard of it anywhere else.

Im tempted to trim the buds off one when done and see. I doubt it, but I got nothing else to do lol.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

I hve cloned my Pakistan Ryder and the clone is alive and well but the Paki turned out to be auto in name alone...it showed sex early and reached a height and stayed there but did not flower till I threw her in 12/12...


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve cloned my Pakistan Ryder and the clone is alive and well but the Paki turned out to be auto in name alone...it showed sex early and reached a height and stayed there but did not flower till I threw her in 12/12...



did she strech when you put her on 12/12 if so how much?


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> did she strech when you put her on 12/12 if so how much?



Yes...like 6 inches in the first 2 weeks....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Can they be perennial HIE? I read that Pukka I think the company name is had their autos listed as perennial. But never heard of it anywhere else.
> 
> Im tempted to trim the buds off one when done and see. I doubt it, but I got nothing else to do lol.


 


Cannabis plants are seasonal.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

You cannot take a cutting or clone an Auto.

eace:


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks HIE, I didn't think you could clone an auto.  

She seems to really be packing on the weight these past few days, and getting pretty stinky! Getting excited haha.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

So, there is no chance of revegging an auto because it does not really have a veg stage?


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 26, 2009)

Just another little pic update.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> So, there is no chance of revegging an auto because it does not really have a veg stage?



No you can't clone or reveg a true auto...A cpl of people including myself hve gotten plants that were supposed to be autos and they turned out to be unstable and did not auto flower... I hve cloned mine but it is not a true auto flowering plant... it showed sex early and stayed small but needed to be put into 12/12 to begin flowering...


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Just another little pic update.



Looking frosty smokestack...very nice


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 26, 2009)

Great looking grow Smokestack. 
Hope you dont mind, used that last post of yours as an example on Hamsters grow when I put up a couple new pics of my own just now. 
Check them out. In Hamsters sig, its the 3rd Grow thats the link. Last page at the moment.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 26, 2009)

I have no problem with you using any pic I post Spear!   It's OK with me.

Thanks Hamster, it kinda looks like I have a little nute burn, so I am gonna back off some for a couple days.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 29, 2009)

Some more pics.  I got a lil bit of yellowing.  Is that normal for this time frame or what? Besides that, things seem to be looking good!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 29, 2009)

Long as the yellowing is just on the fan leaves. They should be drying up and droppin off about now. 
40 days and past doorknob height. Wow. Massive auto you have there.
Mine only extends a couple inches past the height of the branch buds. And mines on day 59 right now. So thats a monster you got.
Beautiful plant.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank ya SPEARCHUCKER.  The yellowing is only on the fan leaves, so thats good!  Did have a little nute burn on some other leaves, b/c I gave her 2 doses back to back accidently, but I think I will be ok.   Such a stoner lol.  Anyway, good luck with your grow man!


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

Your plants look great and the yellowing you hve going on looks totally normal...with my auto grows the plants are almost completely light yellow to white by the time the chop comes....


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 3, 2009)

Here we are at 45 days old.  It looked like I was having a little Magnesium def, so I began watering yesterday with a bit of Epsom Salt to see if that helps any.  Besides that, I think things are going OK.


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Nov 3, 2009)

nice looking "cactus" you there!  how do the trichs look?


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks man,  I don't know about the trichs yet.  I have to go to Radio Shack in the next couple of days and get the microscope.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 3, 2009)

The more I look, the more I think it may be a Potassium def.  I can't really tell, but she is due for a feeding tom so hopefully she will perk back up.  Thoughts?


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2009)

I think they look great overall...all my auto grows end with that rapid yellowing of almost all the fan leaves...it is very cool to see in person....oh and smokestack...that supposed auto pakiryder is not an suto for sure...the clone I took lived and put down nice looking roots... I transplanted it tonight...


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Hamster.  She does have some cool colored leaves!  

Well I see that your Paki is flowering up nicely.  Too bad it wasn't a real auto, but hopefully you get some good smoke from her!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

looking good smoke. ...


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the leaves now, Almost all of the autos I had lost all their leaves. Might be a bit early though, so I would continue to treat for another watering or two, but it they just keep dying, I wouldn't sweat it. 

As for maturity, I had autos that were almost dead, but still no amber. I would go by the whole look of the plant. If it's turning brown, but still cloudy, pull it anyway. I pulled automatically at eight ten and twelve weeks, whatever looked ready. Mainly because my first grow with these produced very few amber trich's.

Good luck, she's looking nice.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 4, 2009)

> As for maturity, I had autos that were almost dead, but still no amber. I would go by the whole look of the plant. If it's turning brown, but still cloudy, pull it anyway. I pulled automatically at eight ten and twelve weeks, whatever looked ready. Mainly because my first grow with these produced very few amber trich's.



Yea, a good bit of her hairs are turning amber/orange.  This weekend (7 weeks) I am going to pick up a pocket microscope from the Shack and start looking at the trichs.  I was thinking of letting her go 10 weeks, but I guess that all depends on how the glands look.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

Just went and got my microscope and looked at the thrichs.  Still clear so I guess I have some time.  Will update with pics a little later today.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

:watchplant: 
Watching with interest. I got my beans in exactly 9 business days like you said. So far so good with 4 out of 5 tap roots showing in less than 12 hrs. I'm very very tempted to go ahead and soak the other 5 fems and fill that tent up. 
 .... Gona be a great Christmas at your place.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Just went and got my microscope and looked at the trichs. Still clear so I guess I have some time. Will update with pics a little later today.


Hey 225SS, good move on buying the microscope. As trichomes mature, age and die, they all go through the same exact stages. 

1. Clear. THC that has just been manufactured by the plant is clear. It's at it's most psychoactive at that point.

2. Cloudy. The THC has started it's trip into dying. As it starts to degrade, it's psychoactive elements alter to include more of a mixed "mind/body" high.

3. Amber. The trichomes that are amber have degraded to a point where they are more "Body" type high than "Mind" type high. In some strains, this can be serious couch lock condition.

The point at which most growers like to harvest is when the "Mind" and "Body" high are about equal. This will happen with every strain during it's last stages of growth when the plant is literally starting to die.

Some strains take longer to arrive at the 50-50 Cloudy/Amber stage than others. Sometimes remarkably so.

If you're patient and wait, the 50-50 Cloudy/Amber stage will make your weed it's best all-round potency.

The hardest part of growing is the waiting.

Great job man! You're almost there.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some pics from just a few minutes ago.  The smell is so sweet!


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> Watching with interest. I got my beans in exactly 9 business days like you said. So far so good with 4 out of 5 tap roots showing in less than 12 hrs. I'm very very tempted to go ahead and soak the other 5 fems and fill that tent up.
> .... Gona be a great Christmas at your place.



Glad the seeds got to you! Good luck with your grow!  You should start a GJ so we can follow.  And yes, Christmas will be good haha. Esp since I am close to dry right now.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

> StoneyBud



Thanks for stopping in and the tips! I am really excited for my first successful grow and harvest.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Here are some pics from just a few minutes ago. The smell is so sweet!


Beautiful plants, 225!!!

From the tip of the center cola to the soil, how tall are they exactly?

(I'm thinking of my LED center cola grow method)


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

She is right at 27 inches from soil to tip.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Glad the seeds got to you! Good luck with your grow! You should start a GJ so we can follow. And yes, Christmas will be good haha. Esp since I am close to dry right now.


 
Oh I  definately will do a GJ. Been trying to teach myself how to use my camera.... hate reading because I'm pretty blind but I know it's a must have for a GJ..... I'm planning on working on it this weekend and will start something next week.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

Question:  I will soon be purchasing some new seeds.  I will again do Autos.  I am pretty set on getting the Auto Blueberry Kush.  If I can remember correctly, I think Hamster had some problems with that strain, but it just sounds too yummy to pass up!  But I am looking to get some others.  Would you recommend the Russian Rocket Fuel?  I am leaning towards the RRF, but I don't know just yet.  I will try the White Dwarfs eventually b/c I know those will be awesome!


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> She is right at 27 inches from soil to tip.


Thanks for the reply. That's too tall for what I intend to do. I would love to find a very potent strain of autoflower that didn't get any taller than 18 inches maximum, regardless of how well it's grown.

Do you know of one like that?


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you can keep these autos fairly small if you keep them in 1 gallon pots.  I put mine in 3 gallon pots b/c I heard the bigger the pots, the bigger the plants.  Seemed to be true too! haha.  I think Hamster grew Short Stuff #1 and it was very tiny.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. That's too tall for what I intend to do. I would love to find a very potent strain of autoflower that didn't get any taller than 18 inches maximum, regardless of how well it's grown.
> 
> Do you know of one like that?


 
I got some free seeds with my order called Short Stuff #1 - the site says they grow 10-15" tall... but on the potency it says 7 out of 10.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I got some free seeds with my order called Short Stuff #1 - the site says they grow 10-15" tall... but on the potency it says 7 out of 10.


Do you have a link to any pics of it? Which place would be the best to buy them from? I don't want femmed seeds.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 7, 2009)

hxxp://www.dope-seeds.com/shortstuff_seeds.htm
Here's the list.
I have not grown any of them so have no suggestions.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 7, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.dope-seeds.com/shortstuff_seeds.htm
> Here's the list.
> I have not grown any of them so have no suggestions.


Thanks! Those look interesting.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a small update.  Not feeling too well so no pics right now, too lazy! haha.  But just checked the trichs and looks like most are beginning to get cloudy.  I am gonna chop at 9 weeks (11/21) no matter what b/c I am going out of town for the Thanksgiving holidays.  The way the trichs are turning, it should be just about perfect timing.  In fact, may be a little earlier than 9 weeks.  Anyways, I will get some pics up in the next couple days when I can get off the couch.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 11, 2009)

Decided to get up and post some.  haha.  Some pics at 53 days.  Oh so close!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 11, 2009)

looking good smokestack not long now how long till you chop her and can do this :joint:


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't really decided.  Next Saturday at the latest.  Possibly as soon as a week from today.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys.  Just want a quick update before tomorrow.  She is in the tent and after the lights turned off last night, they were off for good on this grow.  I am letting her sit in the dark about 36 hours, or til I wake up tomorrow to trim and chop!  I wish I could have let her go a little bit longer, but I am going out of town for the holidays in a week, and I would like some smoke for the trip!   The trichs are mostly cloudy, and a lil amber.  Anyway, some pics of her in the tent and will update tom as the chop-chop happens :hubba:


----------



## Reppin857 (Nov 16, 2009)

Plants look really nice good work,looks like ur gunna have a happy harvest haha!:fly:  Iv got some auto ak47 on the go right now there into there 3rd week and there almost a foot tall with tones of 7 pointers there growing so fast! Anyways great work again!

Happy grow!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats - lovely.
Sad news here - I killed my 10 autos in germination. A humbling experience. I'm trying again with some freebee short stuff autos (the ones Hamster said weren't worth the bother) and some white widows. Not giving up. 
Please give a weight and smoke report and have a safe trip.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your beans OHC!  What happened exactly?  And I will def give a weight and smoke report when the time comes.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 16, 2009)

looking good man whens the next grow starting and happy harvest


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I will be purchasing some new beans fairly soon, so I will start right back up when those arrive.  Prolly after Thanksgiving sometime.  I think I will be getting Auto Blueberry Kush and RRF (thanks to HL's advice).

Good luck on the rest of your grow, it is looking GREAT!


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I could not wait haha.  I figured, a few hours earlier couldn't hurt!   So, I chopped her. Glad I got my first grow and harvest under my belt! It feels good, now I can't wait to smoke it! Anyways.  Thanks to all that followed along and gave advice.  I really appreciate it!  It won't be long til I begin a new GJ with the strains mentioned above.  Can't wait!  Hope yall enjoy the :watchplant:


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice looking harvest smokestack...try to let them hang in a closet for as long as you can...I know you are going on vacay soon but gve them as long as you can...quick dried smoke is ok but you will be a lot happier with it if you let it dry on it's own...congrats...


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Congrats - lovely.
> Sad news here - I killed my 10 autos in germination. A humbling experience. I'm trying again with some freebee short stuff autos (the ones Hamster said weren't worth the bother) and some white widows. Not giving up.
> Please give a weight and smoke report and have a safe trip.



Oh no OHC....what happened?


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea.  I am leaving next Tuesday, so it will be right at a week hanging in there to dry.  I assume most if not all the buds will be close to completely dry.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

225smokestack and Hamster....

Well obviously I somehow wrapped my brain around some really wrong ideas. I did the paper towel and was soooooo excited the following AM when I saw some definate tap root action. But I had it in my head to expect a 1/2" tap root and so I pull out the old tape measure and my lil bundles of joy were more like 1/16th of an inch long..... so I wrapped them back up expecting in time they would grow.... I even read more than once this germination process could take up to 4-5 days. So day after day after day (is that 4-5 yet?) I waited and nada. On the 5th day the mini taps were yellowing and I freaked and stuck them in jiffy pucks and waited..... waited ...... waited..... frantically sending out messages and reading all around the net and other GJs here.

Eventually I decided I shoulda just followed my gut instinct instead of others experiences or posts.... I also found a page of germination instructions that said 1/16" of an inch.... and a GJ here that said she planted at 1/2cm. (thats 1/10") and I got some feedback that suggested maybe my jiffy pucks had a bad moisture to oxygen ratio and I should try the rapid rooter plugs. 

To test my new old theory I dropped 11 crap 3 y o bag seeds in water and within 24 hrs I had two tiny taps - same exact size as the autos I'd just burried. I once again used the jiffy pucks cause that's what I had and exactly 48 hrs later both crap seeds had sprouted....

So here I sit right at 24 hrs in the paper towels with 5 of those short stuff freebees and 5 more white widows. TBH I know one of the free is to young - it was tiny and blond. I see some action but not quite what I need so crossing fingers that this time tomorrow AM I'll have a respectable 1/16 - 1/10" tap root. Rapid rooter plugs are ready and dome is at a proper temp.... I feel like such a drama queen cause I took it hard.... but what's an ol hippie to do cept dust off and keep going. It's not like I'm ever gona quit.


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> 225smokestack and Hamster....
> 
> Well obviously I somehow wrapped my brain around some really wrong ideas. I did the paper towel and was soooooo excited the following AM when I saw some definate tap root action. But I had it in my head to expect a 1/2" tap root and so I pull out the old tape measure and my lil bundles of joy were more like 1/16th of an inch long..... so I wrapped them back up expecting in time they would grow.... I even read more than once this germination process could take up to 4-5 days. So day after day after day (is that 4-5 yet?) I waited and nada. On the 5th day the mini taps were yellowing and I freaked and stuck them in jiffy pucks and waited..... waited ...... waited..... frantically sending out messages and reading all around the net and other GJs here.
> 
> ...


OHC I am so sorry....I know how bad that must hve sucked.Yeah once I see a sign of a taproot I put them in the growing medium right away...but I love the fact that you went back and tried again with bag seed just to see if your gut was right... very cool...I wld hve done the same thing. At least now you know the proper way to germ seeds...as for those Short Stuff they are not all that bad... I am just spoiled... I hve gotten used to the to the more potent autos and kinda gve SS a bum rap. They grow pretty well they just don't pack on 2 ounces a plant and the high is good but not 1 or 2 hits and you can't remember why you are in the bathroom even though your bladder is full...  They are actually a very good strain for someone just getting their feet wet...GREEN MOJO for your beans...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> OHC I am so sorry....I know how bad that must hve sucked.Yeah once I see a sign of a taproot I put them in the growing medium right away...but I love the fact that you went back and tried again with bag seed just to see if your gut was right... very cool...I wld hve done the same thing. At least now you know the proper way to germ seeds...as for those Short Stuff they are not all that bad... I am just spoiled... I hve gotten used to the to the more potent autos and kinda gve SS a bum rap. They grow pretty well they just don't pack on 2 ounces a plant and the high is good but not 1 or 2 hits and you can't remember why you are in the bathroom even though your bladder is full... They are actually a very good strain for someone just getting their feet wet...GREEN MOJO for your beans...


 
PLEASE expand and be exact.... "once I see a sign of a taproot". So NO length requirement at all? Sorry to pick your brain - I just don't wana fail again and there is some sign of tap now. It's funny how we humans can read the exact same words and come up with different interpretations. Thanks for the mojo Hamster. Always a joy talking with you  .


----------



## Locked (Nov 16, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> PLEASE expand and be exact.... "once I see a sign of a taproot". So NO length requirement at all? Sorry to pick your brain - I just don't wana fail again and there is some sign of tap now. It's funny how we humans can read the exact same words and come up with different interpretations. Thanks for the mojo Hamster. Always a joy talking with you  .



No there is no length requirement...the only thing the whole paper towel or cup of water does for me anymore is show me the first signs that the bean has signs of life and is not a dud. I just germed 2 White Dwarf beans and I just put the seeds right in the moist soil and kept it moist...they both came thru the soil today perfectly....sometimes less is more...let nature do its Thang...


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice looking buds there smokestack...be lookin to see what you yielded dry...


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea, I will def give a full weight and smoke report when the time comes.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice...kinda makes me wanna try autos..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 17, 2009)

interesting gj, I've no experience with the auto's but they are pretty cool!  I like the short grow time, and for someone wiyh hieght restrictions it's a perfect choice.  Nice Grow!


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 17, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> interesting gj, I've no experience with the auto's but they are pretty cool!  I like the short grow time, and for someone wiyh hieght restrictions it's a perfect choice.  Nice Grow!



Yea, I have the same problem.  My tent is no taller than 5 feet. So autos were a perfect fit for me.  I am happy with the way this grow came out, just waiting for it to dry now.  I will def be doing autos for my next grow.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Yea, I have the same problem.  My tent is no taller than 5 feet. So autos were a perfect fit for me.  I am happy with the way this grow came out, just waiting for it to dry now.  I will def be doing autos for my next grow.



Someone has been bitten by the auto bug......


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 23, 2009)

So, she has dried for 7 days, and she is now in jars.  My one little lady weighed in at 44 grams dry.  Not too shabby I guess.  The smell is SUPER intense.  Slightly sweet with a strong powerful scent.  Taste is fairly smooth already without curing yet, it is very nice.  Overall I am very pleased, and will most likely grow these again in the future.  I will try and get some pics up tom before vacay.  Thanks to all those who helped, esp Hamster!  

I will start another journal when my next grow begins.  Happy toking!  :afroweed:


----------



## Locked (Nov 23, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> So, she has dried for 7 days, and she is now in jars.  My one little lady weighed in at 44 grams dry.  Not too shabby I guess.  The smell is SUPER intense.  Slightly sweet with a strong powerful scent.  Taste is fairly smooth already without curing yet, it is very nice.  Overall I am very pleased, and will most likely grow these again in the future.  I will try and get some pics up tom before vacay.  Thanks to all those who helped, esp Hamster!
> 
> I will start another journal when my next grow begins.  Happy toking!  :afroweed:



Anytime Bro...I am glad you had a good experience growing them...and 44 dry grams is a nice job...I look forward to your next GJ...and enjoy your vacation and holiday.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 23, 2009)

That "Rockstar" Hamster is like the Auto Ambassador. Congrats on a respectable auto harvest. Enjoy your Thanksgiving. Travel safe.
OHC


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed your grow and like the autos SS. Love hearing that.
Enjoy your smoke, she was a great looking plant. 
Hope to follow more auto grows by you.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2009)

fly high. ... nice travel treats stack. be safe...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 1, 2009)

nice SS...44 grams dry is a decent yield for an auto...way to go!:aok:


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, not a bad grow, wish I could have gotten a little closer to 2 oz's.  But all in all I am very pleased with the quality of smoke from the White Russian.  Will def grow again sometime down the road.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2009)

soo, was it couch lock? how did it taste? you ever had white widow? any comparison?...cool. cool...glad you had a good experience Stack on your first true grow brother...


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 3, 2009)

Well this seems to be a creeper type for me.  Me and the g/f will smoke a bowl and be fine for a while, then it hits you like a brick wall and damn "I'm stoned!" haha.  I don't find it to be a couch lock high, but if you do want to just lay around and relax, that is definitely an option.  I have been smoking this, and going on about my day just fine.  The smell and taste are both fruity at first, then almost a spicy/pepper aroma mixed in. It is quite nice.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2009)

that sounds like the white widow i did last year. ...everyone i toked it up with thought it was on the couch lock side, not me. the taste was amazing. the high, more so. it was def creeper. two good hits, you were blazed 4-5 hours. i could function fine, and i was operating heavy equipment...it made operating much more enjoyable... ...

our F1 rhino is almost there. i have two. one is 22 inches, and one is 27...they are almost at 6 weeks flower, and packing on the weight. hitting them with molasses hard now...

we like that spicy/peppery flavor stack. mmm, mmm, good... ...thanks bro...nice job...whats next???...Irish...


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I am going to be trying some Auto Blueberry Kush and some Russian Rocket Fuel for my next go 'round.


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 6, 2009)

Figured I would post a pic of some of the buds before it is all gone! haha


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice red headed kids you got there...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 6, 2009)

uhuhuh
I reordered some autos.... I've got auto envy...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 7, 2009)

very nice stacker, sounds like your itching to get your next grow underway, blueberry kush sounds good, my wife is dying for something blueberry lol better get em goin before you run out


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, the itch is unbearable haha.  I will hopefully be ordering my seeds sometime this week and hopefully growing again around Christmas.  

I have never smoked any type of Blueberry, so I figured I would give the Blue Kush a try.


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 7, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice red headed kids you got there...



Thank you kind sir!  They are a nice smoke and stone. :hubba:  Your grows are looking amazing as always.  Wish there was a way I could my hands on a clone or 2 of that Paki haha.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for that cured pic smoke. ...they look like some world class dank for sure bro. i know all to well about 'that itch'... ...happens everytime...now, it comes sooner...i'm looking to put a grow down at 6 weeks flowering now...also gardening does this to me...finished cleaning up old gardens outdoors last month, and was already planning next years... ...

happy trails to he who rides the pickle llama...lol...lol...


----------

